# Flowering Times in descriptions



## zipflip (May 18, 2014)

no idea why ive never really asked anyone else this question in all the years I been growing. all ive ever asked or seen asked  was "how long is the flowering time for...."  
 WHY IN THE WORLD WOUDL A SEED SELLER NOT GIVE EVEN AN ESTIMATED FLOWERING TIME. or heck, even a detailed flowering time descript of like say org vs hydro etc etc...  I mean, isn't flowering times one the big factors to consider for most if not all  folks who looin seeds to buy. 
 maybe its just me but its eems like someone sellin a car and never veer putting out there what kinda gas mileage it gets wetehr its a used car sale or brand new of the lne. its just oen them factors that I feel determines a sale a lot/most the time for a lot of people.  id hate to get a economy size pinto lookin car and find it only gets 3 miles to the gallon. so I have to ask. is there really any logical reasoning as to why any seed sale/description would not state any sorta estimated flowering times whatsoever. and wats worse yet is when u hit google or any other serch engine or any forum and search to try find other folks whove grown whatever strain to find a good idea what to expect and only to come up empty handed....  anyone else been there? LOL

  no strains I have in mind in particular atm . I was just bored lookin at diff strains descriptions erlier and just sorta got under my skin wondering  WHY?  so now I gotta know or at least ask to try find out. LOL


----------



## BenfukD (May 18, 2014)

untested lines ???  so they don't know.  I see more and more pollen chucks being sold, and not tested first.  If they dont give the info on the seed, I wouldn't mess with them


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2014)

I was told you can't trust the  breeders to be honest and they usually give shorter times then in reality...they will sell more if it is quick flowering time? I guess that is why we are her to try and figure it out.


----------



## kmog (May 18, 2014)

Ya most strains ive grown from breeders usually go at least a week longer than the stated flowering times, usually 2.  So if a strain is listed at 8 to 9 weeks, i would expect more like 9 to 11.


----------



## Locked (May 18, 2014)

I have also found the flower times to be understated by a week to 10 days. If they say 8 weeks plan on 9-9.5.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2014)

Part of it I think is that is flowering time under absolutely perfect conditions in your space.  While I have never heard of or found a way to speed up flowering, there are lots of things that delay it.  IME, most anything stressful can set you back a bit.  And of coursed, like  most salespeople, they fudge the facts a bit to their advantage.


----------



## zipflip (May 18, 2014)

so in other words the ones that say nothing botu flowering times are prolly ones who don't wana stick their neck out so in case folks come whining saying thye liars and get bad rep, vs saying nothing at all is a safer bet , eh?  LOL


----------

